# 342 pounds of chicken products recalled after complaint from consumer



## daveomak.fs (Aug 10, 2019)

* 342 pounds of chicken products recalled after complaint from consumer*
By News Desk on Aug 09, 2019 08:01 pm After a consumer complaint, Taylor Farms Inc. of Chicago is recalling 342 pounds of breaded chicken because of a processing defect that may have led to undercooking of products, a recall notice posted on the USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) website announced on Friday. FSIS is concerned that some product may be in consumers’...  Continue Reading


----------

